# My husband wants to sleep with our sister in law



## Bluerose (Feb 19, 2018)

*My husband wants to sleep with his sister in law and I want to watch*

Our sister in law (husbands brothers wife) is in an emotionless marriage they have no sexlife she talks to us all the time about how bored she is we have aske her to talk to him and she said she has but gets no response.. ! lately she is flirting with my husband and sitting by him very close, he commented the other day how close she sat to him whilst asking him about our sexlife. We have a great marriage and make time for each other we talk a lot about out fantasies he knows one of mine is to watch him with another woman. My sister in law is attractive and flirty and my husband has said he finds her attractive and can’t understand what’s up with his brother. It has crossed my mind to let him sleep with her she quite obviously wants to sleep with him. I know she just wants to feel good my husband would certainly make her feel that! and my brother in law is known for affairs which probably explains his not wanting sex with her. So do i tell him I’m ok with this?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sure, why not wreck two families in order to scratch an itch?


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

Sure, go for it if you want to ruin your marriage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: My husband wants to sleep with his sister in law and I want to watch*

This is a total disaster waiting to happen. Do not get involved in anyway in this marriage in your family, leave it to them to sort out. Having sex with your own siblings husband or wife is the lowest of the low and may well destroy the brothers relationship forever. To even consider breaking his own brothers trust in this way is unthinkable. What sort of people are you who could even consider this? The fall out would be massive with parents and other family members being hurt as well and drawn into the mess. 

Just be faithful to each other as you promised to do, and stay away from adultery. Its a fools game. He may well end up leaving you for her as well of course. This is playing with fire on a massive scale and people will get badly burnt.
Also keep her away from you husband she is clearly after him big time and probably not just for sex. I can guarantee that you will both regret it. If there are children involves then what you are thinking of is even worse.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, sometimes I answer questions in a stream of consciousness fashion, and it throws people off. I suspect they often won't read more than this first sentence.

If you want to see your brother in law shoot your husband, go for it.

Did you read that?

We can say we read about it here before the movie comes out.

So did your brother in law come over and tell you two he wants your husband to make a **** out of your sis in law because your bother in law is too busy with his mistresses? Maybe he brought a camera? No?

I guess I suspected as much.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is a total disaster waiting to happen. Do not get involved in anyway in this marriage in your family, leave it to them to sort out. Having sex with your own siblings husband or wife is the lowest of the low and may well destroy the brothers relationship forever. To even consider breaking his own brothers trust in this way is unthinkable. What sort of people are you who could even consider this? The fall out would be massive with parents and other family members being hurt as well and drawn into the mess. 

Just be faithful to each other as you promised to do, and stay away from adultery. Its a fools game. He may well end up leaving you for her as well of course. This is playing with fire on a massive scale and people will get badly burnt.
Also keep her away from you husband she is clearly after him big time and probably not just for sex. Make sure they are never alone. 
I can guarantee that you will both regret this if you go ahead. If there are children involved then what you are thinking of is even worse and even more selfish.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Why not skip all that and just sign the divorce papers. That is where you will be in a year anyway.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. Just. Wow. This isn't just a mess. It's a BIG HOT mess. C'mon, are you serious????????


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

You should let them do it....and here is whats going to happen.....after screwing her a few times.....your husband is going to leave you to go be with her.

Then, the whole family is going to be messed up. 

Or, she can always move in with you huys and you guys can become sister wives.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds like fun, enjoy


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

It's to early for school to be out.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep, buckle up.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

As you can see, this might not be the best forum for your question. You are going to find some threads here where something like this has caused a few train wrecks. 

I would suggest not doing this fantasy or not. Keep it one and enjoy it between the two of you. There is a thread where something like this happened between two brothers. The younger brother’s wife was cheating with the older brother for most of the marriage. It came out and destroyed the family. Older brother left the country and the younger brother and his wife divorced. He left her wife a baby on the way. 

This could destroy your family.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol

Pandora's box!

And your sister in law is pandora!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: My husband wants to sleep with his sister in law and I want to watch*

Speaking as a Moderator:

Ahem...no.

For the second time today.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Must not be very close to his brother!

Who would think about cheating with your brothers wife?

Even if you didn't like your brother ....crazy

Not to many morels in his family.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Closed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: My husband wants to sleep with his sister in law and I want to watch*



Bluerose said:


> Our sister in law (husbands brothers wife) is in an emotionless marriage they have no sexlife she talks to us all the time about how bored she is we have aske her to talk to him and she said she has but gets no response.. ! lately she is flirting with my husband and sitting by him very close, he commented the other day how close she sat to him whilst asking him about our sexlife. We have a great marriage and make time for each other we talk a lot about out fantasies he knows one of mine is to watch him with another woman. My sister in law is attractive and flirty and my husband has said he finds her attractive and can’t understand what’s up with his brother. It has crossed my mind to let him sleep with her she quite obviously wants to sleep with him. I know she just wants to feel good my husband would certainly make her feel that! and my brother in law is known for affairs which probably explains his not wanting sex with her. So do i tell him I’m ok with this?


So your husband wants to have sex with his bother's wife? Your husband is a pretty despicable man. And the fact that you are contemplating going along with this does not say a lot about you.

I can guess why your husband's brother does not want to have sex with his wife, she's not a good wife. After all she's flirting with his brother (your husband) right in front of you.

If you want to keep a good marriage, tell your SIL to get lost and tell your husband to end this idea of cheating on your with his bother's wife.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I merged your other thread with this one. Only one thread on a topic please.


----------

